# Vostok ship clock



## Banzai (Jan 7, 2019)

Vostok ship clock... in use as a kitchen clock!


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

I hope it doesn't come with the music.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Does it ring every 4 hours. I’ve thought about buying a nice ship clock that pairs with the barometer but the normal ships clocks from vessels ring every 4 hours and have dings every half hour that are unique. 

My cuckoo clock is fairly noisy and anything with Cathedral chimes that can’t be turned off can get a little loud if you don’t have a lot of different places to put them. 

I’m older and my house has sleeping wind that surround a great room. 3 clocks on the fireplace mantle and one on the wall as well as 3 carriage clocks in my bedroom adds to the clockshop environment. 

I would have more but winding clocks it raiding weights gets old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Great job with the mounting stand. I'm guessing that's your work, not the Russians'. Mine has only made it to the garage, a more industrial purpose mounted to the wall.


----------



## Banzai (Jan 7, 2019)

Champagne InHand said:


> Does it ring every 4 hours.


No, it doesn't. But it goes for 7 or 8 days on one full winding.


----------



## Banzai (Jan 7, 2019)

Actually, the stand came with the clock and is professionally manufactured. sometimes they do come with either stands or wall mounting assemblies where you don't have to drill 3 holes in the wall, just one.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Is that a crack in the glass? Ouch!

Here's mine on the rough, home-made stand I thought would be temporary.









I really should get around to sprucing it up, since I think the clock will be staying there.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Banzai said:


> No, it doesn't. But it goes for 7 or 8 days on one full winding.


 Nice. 8 day movements are pretty standard on ship bells. Many of my spring driven clocks have 8 day movements, and yet it's amazing how many I still forget to wind once per week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

These ship's clocks are great! I really like the looks of the 24-hour dials and the various mountings for them.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice looking and having the 24 hour dial just adds to it's character.

Enjoy it!


----------



## smurfdon (Sep 27, 2018)

This is actually my first time seeing this, I'm really impressed.


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, the glass had the crack when i bought it, which is why it was cheap. The seller didn't know how to open it, no key, and didn't even know if it ran. I fiddled with it on the table, pried the latch with knife blade, and got a couple rotations in carefully with a needle nose pliers. It works perfectly, and one day i'll get a piece of glass cut to replace the porthole! Somehow, it being in the garage, it all seems to fit right now...and if I accidentally hit it with a wrench, I don't have to worry about cracking the glass!



ned-ludd said:


> Is that a crack in the glass? Ouch!
> 
> Here's mine on the rough, home-made stand I thought would be temporary.
> 
> ...


----------



## signum8 (May 3, 2018)

Banzai said:


> Vostok ship clock... in use as a kitchen clock!
> 
> How many seconds does it gain or lose per day? Just curious.


----------



## Banzai (Jan 7, 2019)

signum8 said:


> How many seconds does it gain or lose per day? Just curious.


as per manual, it's supposed to be within -/+ 90 sec over 6 days which means within -/+ 15 sec per day
also has a slider at top of the dial, can regulate loss or gain
in my experience, and I have two such clocks, they are within single seconds per day, more accurate than almost all of my mechanical wristwatches.
however, mine were both bought new - one was new and the most recent one in this tread was nos
experience with used clocks may differ


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

That's cool looking!


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Why do you call those cool Vostoks "Ships Clocks"? Do they strike the ships bells (every half hour in a 4 hour cycle, striking in pairs) or is the movement designed to be independent of the angle at which the clock is hung?


----------



## Banzai (Jan 7, 2019)

Ship clock is part of their name officially.
And they used to and still are found on ships.

Here it is slightly right off center, radio room dial









8 day power reserve too (background)


----------



## bherman01545 (May 27, 2008)

7-8days on 1 winding...


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Eight days on a winding is not that unusual for a clock. I have a Wittnauer (Longines) Aircraft Clock that has an eight-day reserve with two barrels. 

I once repaired a Japanese manufactured 31-day clock with hourly chime, all on a single barrel (it was a big barrel). Then there's 400 day clocks, but they require a nice stable foundation and beat maybe once every six seconds. 

Eight days is pretty unusual for a watch, the only pieces that can run that long are pretty high end. That PAM probably lists for 15k.


----------

